# RM Slayer, Lob und Tadel



## hpfxxde (26. August 2004)

Hallo Phil

ich möchte hier zuerst mal ein dickes Lob für das an sich gelungene und super zu fahrende Slayer loswerden.
es ist einfach genial und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.

nun kommt aber doch leider auch ein dicker minuspunkt
im salyer 50 ist die hayes nine verbaut. nach rücksprache bei einigen bikeshops
und auch dem grundtenor hier im forum nach ein gute und brauchbare sorglosbremse.

ABER:
RM verbaut offensichtlich eine OEM version mit minderwertigen bremsbelägen. die folge: nach nur ca 700km und ca 10000hm  beide beläge verschlissen
und vor allem beide scheiben ruiniert. (folge der schlechten beläge, bremstechnik ist definitiv OK !!!) 
die scheiben sind sehr stark und ungleichmäßig abgeschliffen (im bereich der belagmitte ist der verschleiß um 0,6 mm größer als in den randbereichen und die scheiben müssen aus sicherheitsgründen ausgetauscht werden. mit den sinterbelägen soll dieses problem nicht bestehen. auch hayes ist dieses problem offensichtlich bekannt. 

WARUM verbaut RM in einem relativ hochpreisigen segment keine vernünftigen
bremsbeläge. oder hätte der händler sofort die beläge vor auslieferung gegen sinterbeläge tauschen sollen ?

als kunde der bereit ist für ein gutes bike viel geld auszugeben
ist so etwas nicht nachvollziehbar und hat heute extrem viel verärgerung verursacht.


gruß
hpf


p.s.
es war nicht einmal der händler bei dem das rad gekauft wurde, der mir 
sehr kurzfristig (sofort) und unbürokratisch die scheiben getauscht hat, sondern der mitbewerber am selben ort.


----------



## Phil Claus (27. August 2004)

Hi hpf,

vielen Dank für Deinen Betrag, zu dem ich mich wie folgt äussern möchte:

Nach Rücksprache mit Hayes Europa möchte ich Dir folgendes mitteilen:

Erstens, Rocky Mountain ist nicht verantwortlich für Dein Problem mit der Bremse, da sowohl in OEM Hayes Nine Scheibenbremsen als auch in Hayes Nine Aftermarketbremsen die gleichen Originalbremsbeläge verwendet werden, d.h. Hayes liefert alle Hayes Nine mit den gleichen Semi-Metall Bremsbelägen aus. Wir verwenden also keinesfalls minderwertiges oder gar günstigeres Material, wie behauptet! Diese Bremsbeläge sind ein wenig weicher als die (Wichtig) in den Hayes HFX verwendeten Sinter Bremsbeläge. Hayes hat diese Trennung bewusst gewählt, da die Sinter Beläge für die FR/DH/Pro Bikes, d.h. Bikes mit HFX Ausstattung reserviert sind, diese Beläge sind härter, bremsen besser, aber neigen eher zum Quietschen, die ín den Hayes Nine verwendeten Beläge sind softer als die Vollmetall, nutzen sich ein wenig schneller ab, aber haben keine Tendenz zum Quietschen. Bis zum heutigen Tage liegt Hayes auch kein Fall vor, bei dem die semi-metall Beläge zu einer Beschädigung der Discs geführt hat. Die Beschreibung Deines Schadens liegt wahrscheinlich an einem anderen Faktor, der mir von Hayes genannt wurde, der aber nichts mit dem Produkt Rocky Mountain oder Hayes zu tuen hat. Bevor wir aber hierüber spekulieren bitten wir Dich, den Bremsbelag und die Scheibe, oder nur den Bremsbelag direkt zum Hayes Importeur zur Begutachtung weiterzuleiten. Desweiteren wäre ich schon daran interessiert, warum unser Geschäftspartner (wer betreut Dich, d.h. bei wem hast Du das Bike erworben?) Dich nicht in dieser Angelegenheit unterstützt hat.

Und nochmals: ROCKY MOUNTAIN benutzt keine minderwertigen Bremsbeläge, die von Hayes gelieferten Bremsen haben die gleichen Beläge, die weltweit für diese Bremsen verwandt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hpfxxde (27. August 2004)

hallo phil

danke erst mal für die schnelle reaktion

ich möchte zuerst klarstellen, dass ich euch nicht unterstellen wollte, falls das zu rüberkam, dass RM billige beläge verbaut, sondern, dass RM Bremsen mit OEM belägen verbaut, die der qualität und dem markenstatus von RM meines erachtes nicht entspricht.

die infos mit den oem bremsbelägen habe ich von verschiedenen bikehändlern
erhalten. ebenso die info dass in after-market bremsen nicht die "oem beläge"
sondern "bessere" beläge verbaut seien. nachprüfen kann ich diese infos natürlich nicht.

von einem händler habe ich die info erhalten, dass die sich auf der euro-bike speziell mit hayes über dieses problem unterhalten wollen, da das bei mir  aufgetretene problem kein einzelfall sei.

es ist mir auch klar dass RM nicht verantwortlich für die bremsen der zulieferer ist. anderersseits kann sich RM aber für die auswahl und letztendlich als hersteller der bikes nicht aus der verantwortung ziehen.

es war ja vorgesehen, dass das slayer 50 mit 203mm scheiben vorne geliefert wird. als ich das rad gekauft hab waren dann doch "nur " 160mm scheiben verbaut, weil fox die freigabe für die gabel nicht erteilt hat. 
ich habs dann akzeptiert, da mir seitens des händler versichert wurde, dass das für mein gewicht (90kg) kein problem sei.

nun sind neue scheiben und sinterbeläge am rad, und ich werde sehen
ob es nun besser ist.

über den belagverschleiss kann man geteilter meinung sein.
aber dass die beläge die scheiben derart ruinieren, kann und darf eben bei der 
fahrleistung nicht sein.

wir hatten gestern schon mit hayes telefoniert, und
die scheiben und beläger werden an hayes eingeschickt

wegen dir sache mit dem händler kontaktiere ich dich direkt

grüsse
hpf


----------



## Phil Claus (27. August 2004)

Hi hpf,

bezugnehmend auf o.g. Angelegenheit danke ich Dir für das informative Gespräch.

Ich freue mich, dass Du soviel Spass mit Deinem Slayer hast,  der offensichtlich das optimale Bike für Dich darstellt. Ebenso verstehe ich Deine Frustration über den mangelnden Service bei Händer A, aber auch Deine positive Meinung über Händler B. Wir werden versuchen, die von Dir genannten "shortcomings" entsprechend zu adressieren, nochmals danke für die Information.

Wie bereits erwähnt, die Hayes Nine benützt die gleichen Beläge weltweit, und es gibt hier keine Unterschiede. Die Informationen der Händler sind also inkorrekt. Die Hayes Nine ist eine sehr gute Bremse, und wenn jemand ein Upgrade benötigt, bzw. für erforderlich hält, gibt es entsprechende Optionen auf dem Markt. Tuning eines Bikes bleibt jedem Besitzer selbst überlassen, und auch Rocky Mountain bietet ebenfalls die "Frame only" Alternative zum Selbstaufbau an. 

Über die Beläge und Ihre starke Abnutzung verlasse ich mich auf die fachmännische Begutachtung bei Hayes Germany. 

Dir Grösse der Scheiben stellt keine Probleme dar, wie bereits erwähnt.

So, ride hard, ride free


----------



## hpfxxde (27. August 2004)

hallo phil

ich möchte mich ebenfalls für das nette und informative gespräch bedanken
und nochmals hervorheben

das slayer ist klasse und der kundendienst von RM bisher ebenso  

hpf


----------

